# Does Anxiety make you not want to have sex?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Anxiety wears me out and I just don't have the desire for it lately.....How do I get the desire back when I always feel so zapped for energy?


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Wow, beach, sometimes I feel that way, and the only thing I know to do is to make sure you don't let this joy go away for you by going for it whether you always feel like it or not. I guess if you're a man this can be a little tougher than if you're a woman, but it's terrible to let anxiety or anything else interfere with this wonderful part of life.







Best wishes to you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Beach, sorry I now that happens but its never happened to me as I view it as a cure all. LOLHopefully, you can get the anxiety under control and I agree a lot with BR. I also think it helps with anxiety.Hopefully, some females can help more for you on this issue.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

